# Shaking Problem?



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I' ve got a case of the shakes and its driving me crazy. I need help bad. Whenever I draw and set up for the shot it seems like my whole body starts to shake, but my draw arm and bow arm seem to shake the most. It doesn't matter what bow I shoot or draw length or draw weight or let-off I always get the same reaction. I've tried blank bale and ten yard games and nothing seems to work so I don't think its TP. I shoot a Vantage Elite Plus with spiral cams and a Tru-Ball HT back tension release. I've tried moving weights around and angle of my bars but nothing works. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Could it be a medical issue?

I gave up regular coffee. Helped me a bunch.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

sharptrenton said:


> I' ve got a case of the shakes and its driving me crazy. I need help bad. Whenever I draw and set up for the shot it seems like my whole body starts to shake, but my draw arm and bow arm seem to shake the most. It doesn't matter what bow I shoot or draw length or draw weight or let-off I always get the same reaction. I've tried blank bale and ten yard games and nothing seems to work so I don't think its TP. I shoot a Vantage Elite Plus with spiral cams and a Tru-Ball HT back tension release. I've tried moving weights around and angle of my bars but nothing works. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jason


Have you tried changing to a thumb release? Almost sounds like your bt release is set too cold. I know I'm not a coach but have had a similar problem and changed back to a trigger release bt and eventually a thumb release. Good luck.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Apart from pretty unusual medical problems, shaking is usually from excess muscle tension or using too much muscle at full draw. 

The goal is to find your form that utilizes bone-on-bone form with the least muscle engagement possible. 

A good coach can help you find your optimum form and bow set-up. You might try the Archery Learning Center in Snelville. It's not exactly next door to you, but well worth the drive. 

One thing you could try is to draw & hold with no intention of shooting. Mentally examine your form and see if you can find the source of the shakes. At first you probably won't be able to maintain good form for more than a few seconds. You can gradually extend the time at full draw to 20 seconds or so. Just be sure you let down before you lose control of the bow. 

If you draw with no intention of shooting and can hold steady, that's not a good thing. It's one of the symptoms of target panic.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lay off the caffeine.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll share here a little. Jason, I too have the shakes SOMETIMES. I do not know why I do that and it is random in occurrence. I also find that when I do have the shakes, it is more obvious to me on lighter bows than heavier. I have never been able to figure out why I have them some days and not others - diet, rest, ??? I assure readers here, that it is NOT over bowing nor is it TP -- for me. As I say it shows up more on lighter bows than heavier. Maybe it is just an age thing (67) but I've had this for a few years now. I DO find that IF I can maintain mental control of the shot sequence, I can shoot decently through these shakes, but it is irritating.

Medical reasons? Maybe! But I have never been able to demonstrate to the Dr. the symptoms, so no help there.

TP? Maybe. I think that shaking is often too often associated with over bowing (and that is a common reason for shaking) but not necessarily the only reason.

I know I'm NOT giving a solution or "fix" but offer this as a " don't feel like the Lone Ranger here."

In any case, if you figure this out share it, as will I.

Arne


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I don't drink anything with caffeine in it so I know that's not it. I do eat a lot of junk food so I might try to cut that out and see if it helps. I too thought it might be medical because I never had the shaking till after I had knee surgery a few years ago. I shake even when I draw a bow without any intention of shooting. I am hoping its a form issue and can be fixed. I will try and take a few pics of my form and post them on here so maybe you guys can tell if its a form issue.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Proper muscle relaxation
Proper use of back tension
Perfect bow fit
Controlled breathing
Focus directed on the target and not the sight pin


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sharptrenton said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't drink anything with caffeine in it so I know that's not it. I do eat a lot of junk food so I might try to cut that out and see if it helps. I too thought it might be medical because I never had the shaking till after I had knee surgery a few years ago. I shake even when I draw a bow without any intention of shooting. I am hoping its a form issue and can be fixed. I will try and take a few pics of my form and post them on here so maybe you guys can tell if its a form issue.
> Thanks
> Jason


you shake when you draw a bow without any intention of shooting!!!! sounds like you got the PLAGUE .. FULL BLOWN T.P. my guess is you read a few articles and got the shakes.... but you wont admit you have it..sounds like your in denial to me...


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

you may be right, but I hope not. I don't think it's full blown TP because I've shot ten yard games on a vegas face and can shoot 300's with 30 X's. I'll try to get some pics of my form and post them up tomorrow and see what you guys think.
Jason


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this is what i dislike about the internet..first you say WHENEVER i draw or set up for a shot my body shakes..then you post you shake without any intention of shooting a bow..now you can shoot 300 w/ 30 xs....


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

View attachment 1848685
View attachment 1848686
View attachment 1848687
mike 66, what I meant to say was that at ten yards I can hold well enough to shoot a 300 w/30x's but I still shake. When I move back to 20 yards I can only shoot on average 279-280 with 18-19 x counts. I know I sound crazy, but i'm trying to explain as best as I can. Here are some pics of my form.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok fair enough,your form is not to bad, i see a little to much hand in the bow, your stance needs some work..... your leaning back just a little.. get the stance correct recheck the peep . fine tune the D.L if needed.. if you can shoot 300 at 10 yards its NOT T.P.......check the specks on the bow, it might be its outta sink and your fighting the balance.or your pulling to much weight....or both.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks mike 66. After I looked at the pics , I realized that I was leaning back a little. That's a bad habit I got from shooting too long of a draw when I was younger. I may try backing down the pounds a little and see if that helps and try changing my grip a little. I've checked the sync and the timing and they are perfect. Thanks for all the suggestions, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your welcome....:thumbs_up


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

What I see is your stance or foot position is too close together. u r holding a lot of weight with your left shoulder "the bow ur shooting". you have a great looking bow.Try a wider stance it helped me. I live right over Lookout Mtn.in Walker County, GA. Do u shoot the BHA 3D Tournaments?


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

fatboyshooter, where are the BHA tournaments located, I haven't heard of them before. If they are close, I would like to check them out.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same problem but it didnt start till I started using a stan element release. Its like im trying to hard to get the release to fire. Ive tried lightening the release up but then it goes off as soon as I let my thumb off the safety.


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

aread said:


> Apart from pretty unusual medical problems, shaking is usually from excess muscle tension or using too much muscle at full draw.
> 
> The goal is to find your form that utilizes bone-on-bone form with the least muscle engagement possible.
> 
> ...


x2. I think you're using too many muscles at full draw causing over-tension. when at full draw relax all muscles except what is ONLY needed to keep the bow at full draw. don't try to use your arm or shoulder muscles to make the trigger go off, but rather use your back muscle. I think you'll see a big difference


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think a big part of my problem is muscle relaxation or lack of. I started paying attention to this and it has helped out a lot. The shakes are not completely gone, but have gotten better. I think the more I practice my relaxation the better it will get. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Rexster32 (Jan 12, 2012)

This May sound weird but I do the following and I never have shakes: weight training (emphasis on core- back, shoulders abs). Core strength is crucial. Balance between front and back. I hit the chiropractor occasionally for a 10 minute alignment and I always shoot better after. I do balance exercises on bosu balls with dumb bells and medicine balls. I'm even trying yoga. I know, I'm whacked but it helps. And I too noticed in your pics that your stance is too narrow and you have too much bow hand on the riser. Good luck.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure of your age, however you don't look to be old enough to be a Geezer. Some people, as they age, begin to experience what is known as "essential tremors". Sometimes it is mistaken as the onset of Parkinsons, but the two are not the same. ET can be treated with medication, such as Indural in small doses.

I doubt if you have that problem, however there might be others who could benefit from knowing about "shakes" and ET.


----------

